# Spring 2013 GCKFA Thread!



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Fellow Fishermen (and women), 

What is your plan to compete this spring. I don't expect you to tell me where or what your secret technique is, what I am looking for or hoping to discuss is whether you plan to fish inshore, offshore or both, why, and what success or failure in the past tourney have shaped your decisions. 

Let me start. 
For 2011, I fished inshore at a secret location that produced VERY well, (7 Specs and 3 Reds on the same lure, I didn't even have to re-tie) yet on the day of the tourney, it was a skunk!  

For 2012, I decided to fish off shore because of the high number of people fishing inshore the previous year, and the availibility to fish in multiple catergories on my way off shore. Well, I didn't land a King so no Hooter's Biggest Pair win for me. I did have a nice size Spanish but a 14" flounder won't cut it for a win in this tourney. I'll open it up for discussion. Any thoughts?


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

I've done really well in the tournament the past 2 years.. 1st in specks in 2011 and won the inshore slam with new tourney record in 2012... the thing that I would stress is that there is very few places to catch all inshore species together. I drove to 3 different spots and so did my yakwars teammate (2 different spots than me and we fished 1 common spot but totally opposite times of day & tides). He finished 2nd in the slam right behind me. You can't be affraid to move, and is something isn't working - change it up!

For baits and stuff (without giving too much away). I kept buckets with bubblers in the back of my truck... 3 of them.. 1 with shrimp, 1 with croakers, and 1 with live blue crabs. In 2011 I caught the trout and redfish on an artificial, in 2012 I caught the redfish on shrimp, trout on croaker, and flounder on a jig tipped with croaker.

The best news for you guys is I'm moving to TX so I can't fish this anymore LOL - I did hear the slam prize is a PA though.. wow!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm terrible on tournament days it seems. Choke city for me. I will be the guy with my head hung low at the weigh in there for the free food.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

FGD, 

Thanks for your post! I did the same thing last year with moving between different spots to target specific fish. Thanks for the "historical" advice on your baits! I know I could expand my options in this department for sure! One thing is for sure, when you fish for pleasure things are normally fine, but when you fish a tourney, it seems you discover where all your inefficiencies are in everything you do, because all those items add up to time not spent fishing!


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Ardiemus said:


> FGD,
> 
> Thanks for your post! I did the same thing last year with moving between different spots to target specific fish. Thanks for the "historical" advice on your baits! I know I could expand my options in this department for sure! One thing is for sure, when you fish for pleasure things are normally fine, but when you fish a tourney, it seems you discover where all your inefficiencies are in everything you do, because all those items add up to time not spent fishing!


haha yeah.. well one big advantage I had with that is living on the water.. I caught my baits or bought my baits the day before and put them in flowtroll bait buckets off my dock.. so no dicking around with that on tourney day. PM me and i'll give you some more info.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> I'm terrible on tournament days it seems. Choke city for me. I will be the guy with my head hung low at the weigh in there for the free food.


cheer up young man, there are hooters girls all around :thumbup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

FishGolfDrink said:


> cheer up young man, there are hooters girls all around :thumbup:


Exactly....free food. :whistling:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I always fish inshore for the tourny. It's what I know best. I do think it's best to move around to chase the different species for the slam. I don't really do that anymore though. These days I go to my favorite honeyhole and get drunk, waiting for the big daddy to come eat my giant bait lol. It has worked out pretty good for me. I've placed more years than not. No slam yet though. I'm not as concerned with winning the BIG prize, as I am with just making it on the board. ALL the prizes are great! What I really want is that tackle bucket prize!


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Just signed up today. Hopefully heading offshore weather pending.


----------



## skeltonmichael08 (Dec 11, 2021)

usafeod509 said:


> Just signed up today. Hopefully heading offshore weather pending.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, mike
jack


----------

